# Who all is going?



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm planning on floundering Friday night- Monday night, anyone else going?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be working :banghead Hope to see some good reports from ya :toast


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Gnwdad (9/26/2008)*I'm planning on floundering Friday night- Monday night, anyone else going?


I'm countin' on you to give us some good reports!!! I was gonna go tonight but it didn't work out. :banghead Probably be Monday or Tuesday before I get another chance. Might better carry a light weight jacket with you. I think that its gonna be in the lower 50's if the weatherman isn't telling us another one. Good luck, maybe you can load the boat with them!!!:letsdrink


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

got to get the hunting camp ready for bow season...looking forward to going again. haven't been in a while where I found any clear water. i'll try Sunday evening if my old body can handle it.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

My wedding aniversary....and it falls on the weekend. :banghead::banghead:banghead


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

im in the same boat as Joel on this one...but i do hope to see some good reports!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im still kicking around the idea of going.


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

gonna be hitting the water in a few hours, maybe I will get lucky and have some good pics.


----------

